

Why are we still using linked in? - dconti
http://thisworkinglife.org/?p=65

======
contagionhealth
LinkedIn is my default resume. If a company/person I'm submitting to pooh-
poo's my Google Doc with accomplishments and links to YouTube etc. plus my
LinkedIn profile and wants a paper hard copy it's a pretty good indicator the
fit/structure probably isn't right for me.

This is a guideline though, not a hard-line determinant.

If the company DOES seem like a good fit and still wanted a paper resume, I
just copy/paste my LinkedIn data there.

And, if you want to network with a generally older 'gray hair' crowd, they may
not be on Twitter (but probably Facebook) and think Foursquare is a playground
kids' game but most likely will respond to your requests on LinkedIn.

~~~
dconti
It's my default resume too - i send it anywhere i'd otherwise write up context
on professional history. And the need for a separate service that does that is
absolutely clear.

But the real question is whether linked-in does the best possible job at this
or if some other new, hypothetical service could do better? In the same way
that myspace was once my default social presence, but now facebook is
exclusively.

